

If you could actually see Wi-Fi, this is what it would look like - yurisagalov
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/04/if-you-could-actually-see-wi-fi-this-is-what-it-would-look-like/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6089264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6089264)

